# starwars. from an autistic view.



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

My Son, (7 years old and autistic) has just discovered that the world can read what I post on these forums, and decided that because he loves starwars so much he wanted to tell everyone about it. So here goes:



> 1- The searchlights on the hometheatershack picture look like lightsabers.
> 2- There are red lightsabers and there are green and blue ones and there are yellow lightsabers.
> 3- A girl jedi has a red lightsaber.
> 4- The other jedis' have green and blue and yellow.
> ...


Hope you all enjoy this review and get much out of it. I typed it verbatim.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Somehow that really gave me something to think about... Thanks for posting this!


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Excellent report!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Great report! I love Star Wars too...it's my favorite!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you for sharing this review ...:T

Who desn't like Star Wars :bigsmile:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

They do look like lightsabers in the logo. I never noticed that... Thanks for the report!


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

That's why it's so great to see.. they have acompletely different outlook on things.. A completely different set of filters on the world. Fascinating!


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

atledreier said:


> That's why it's so great to see.. they have acompletely different outlook on things.. A completely different set of filters on the world. Fascinating!


Yes, sometimes I think they see the world as it actually is, whilst we see either what we're taught to see or what we want to see. 

When I showed him the responses a huge smile came across his face. reading and writing isn't a strong point with autism so I am hoping this will spur him on the write more reviews for us.

cheers,
Dr F


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

drf said:


> When I showed him the responses a huge smile came across his face. reading and writing isn't a strong point with autism so I am hoping this will spur him on the write more reviews for us.
> 
> cheers,
> Dr F


I would love to read more of his postings:T Keep them coming:clap:


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I know I would like that very much!

Sometimes I wish I could see the world, if only briefly, for what it really is, without my built-in filters. Or maybe I don't?


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

thxgoon said:


> They do look like lightsabers in the logo. I never noticed that... Thanks for the report!


+1 on that. 

thanks for the report :jump:


----------

